# United - Continental "cooperation"



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2008)

Per an email I received on 6/19



> we wanted you to be among the first to hear that Continental and United today announced plans to cooperate globally


and



> First and foremost, this partnership ... (allows you to) ... *redeem awards* on both carriers


So what does this mean as far as AGR transfers? :huh: You can transfer to/from CO (and AGR is a partner of CO) - but you can not transfer to/from UA!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 19, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Per an email I received on 6/19
> 
> 
> > we wanted you to be among the first to hear that Continental and United today announced plans to cooperate globally
> ...


Continental has elected to join the Star Alliance (*A), of which United is a member. CO is presently a member of the SkyTeam alliance with Delta, Air France/KLM, among others. That alliance will be dropped. Once membership in *A is final, CO One Pass members will be able to redeem miles for travel on any *A carrier, including United. If you transfer AGR points to CO, the miles obtained will upon *A mimbership be applicable for *A awards. AGR members will not be able to directly transfer points to United Mileage Plus.

CO Release


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2008)

I know about transfers *FROM* AGR *TO* CO/UA/*A - what I'm wondering about is *FROM* CO *TO* AGR! Now you can transfer from CO to AGR, but you can not transfer from UA to AGR.


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 19, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I know about transfers *FROM* AGR *TO* CO/UA/*A - what I'm wondering about is *FROM* CO *TO* AGR! Now you can transfer from CO to AGR, but you can not transfer from UA to AGR.


Nobody on this forum can say for sure, since nothing has been announced. However, I think the current practice is unlikely to change. Meaning, unless Amtrak Guest Rewards decides to renegotiate the partnership, you'll still be able to transfer from CO to AGR, but not from UA to AGR.

Likewise, when Continental was in SkyTeam (technically they still are for the time being), I was unable to do anything with my Northwest Airlines miles, despite them being partners with CO. In this case, UA replaces NW, but the rules don't change.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 19, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I know about transfers *FROM* AGR *TO* CO/UA/*A - what I'm wondering about is *FROM* CO *TO* AGR! Now you can transfer from CO to AGR, but you can not transfer from UA to AGR.


Membership in *A does not mean interchangeable miles between the programs. A CO OnePass member does not transfer miles to UA fior a travel award: they book it as a partner award through CO. The United and Continental programs would still be separate programs. So, unless CO or AGR decides to drop the points to miles and miles to points transfer, the transfers to and from CO should remain unchanged. The lack of a partnership between AGR and UA M+ would have no impact.


----------



## jis (Jun 20, 2008)

What I am looking forward is to be able to use CO (and by transfer AGR) points for tickets on really nice airlines like Singapore and Thai, as opposed to the same old same old cruddy DL and NW and AF and KL.


----------



## chuljin (Jun 20, 2008)

jis said:


> What I am looking forward is to be able to use CO (and by transfer AGR) points for tickets on really nice airlines like Singapore and Thai, as opposed to the same old same old cruddy DL and NW and AF and KL.


Perhaps likelier than using UA miles for CO. UA miles will likely be as unredeemable as at present. I dare anyone to redeem UA miles to fly on LH or SQ or TG. It's all over FT


----------



## sechs (Jun 20, 2008)

If it's not clear from previous posts, what this does mean is that, once the transition is complete, you'll be able to earn OnePass miles for travel on other Star Alliance carriers. Presuming that there's no change with Continental's relationship with AGR, you'll then be able to transfer those miles to AGR.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 21, 2008)

sechs said:


> If it's not clear from previous posts, what this does mean is that, once the transition is complete, you'll be able to earn OnePass miles for travel on other Star Alliance carriers. Presuming that there's no change with Continental's relationship with AGR, you'll then be able to transfer those miles to AGR.


Assuming Continental OnePass maintains its in and out transfer policy with Amtrak Guest Rewards, yes you will. If you were to travel on United or any other Star Alliance carrier, you would provide your CO OnePass number on your reservation. Then the miles from the United or other *A partner flight would credit to your CO OnePass account. Those miles could then be transfered 1:1 to AGR in 5000 mile blocks.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 22, 2008)

jis said:


> What I am looking forward is to be able to use CO (and by transfer AGR) points for tickets on really nice airlines like Singapore and Thai, as opposed to the same old same old cruddy DL and NW and AF and KL.


CO joins *A, you may never need to buy an Amtrak LD ticket again!


----------

